# Anybody Else do Deep-Fried Turkey?



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We started deep frying our turkey dinners a awhile back, and I can't even conceive of baking a bird again. We inject it with sauce made from tropical fruits and a little garlic juice. After it marinates overnight, it comes out so tender you can "carve" it with the edge of a spoon.
A big pot of hot oil is dicey indoors though - we do ours on the rear patio.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

During the summer we at least do one deep fried turkey.......we did it last year for Thanksgiving and it was as delicious as ever. I did miss the smell of the turkey cooking inside the house though. So we decided that this year we're going back to the oven for Thanksgiving. Next summer though, the fryer will be out again.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

We deep fry a turkey every other year. This year I'm doing the turkey in the oven since it's larger than 15 pounds. When I go the oven route I brine the turkey in a spiced solution for 12 hours before cooking.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

For our Halloween Party we always smoke Turkeys, in the electric smokers, only we call them Broasted Buzzard. The skin gets real dark and then we let everyone carve their own. Same with the Petrified Pork (Smoked Ham) and Human Ribs (Smoked Beef Ribs). 

Oh, Tom goes in the oven for Turkey-Day.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Q: What do they call that special time when family and friends gather at the table for the Thanksgiving Feast?

A: Halftime!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

That's the truth! GO Broncos!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Since my brother deep fried a Turkey one time......how does one go back to baking?


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I do that for Thanksgiving and Christmas. It is awesome. It reminds me of KFC. Juicy!


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm a smoker - I use hickory and charcoal – Takes about 6 hours very moist dark dark brown skin. Now either my wife really likes it or is playing me for a sucker because after the 1st time I smoked the turkey she said she could never go back to baking them (and she hasn’t) so now I’m the one who cooks the turkey and she watches the football.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

LMAO, Unk! Good thing my husband doesn't read this stuff, I do the same thing to him with the grill! He grills, I watch the football! 

If it makes you feel any better, I really do like his grilled/smoked dishes!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

We all should have gone to Unk's house for smoked bird. Is your wife one that likes to yell at the TV like my wife? My wife picks a team, doesn't matter, and screams them into the lead. Sometimes it is a good idea to be outside cooking the bird.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL DT!
We do the deep fried turkey on Thanksgiving and the 4th of July. It's too hot to be cooking indoors in July and people seem to forget about turkey in the summer. Kick back with a beer, sparkler and a pot of oil atop a blue inferno.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

We bake our turkey, but my Uncle Terry deep fired it once. We cook a pig for the 4th of July nad have random assorted whatever at Christmas.


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

I bought a deep fryer to cook turkey last year. and I still haven't used it yet I worked with a guy that only deep frys, or smokes his turkey. He says that cooking it in the oven just makes it unappitising since he tried the other two methods. He seems to think that the smoked one tastes better, but the deep fryed one is more tender. I'm starting to get hungry!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

If you used a lot of fresh herbs under the bird's skin like I do then the oil ends up being nicely flavored. It make killer french fries the next day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

*Jeeez..*

My brother in law insists we do this next year. I've never tried it myself, but heard it's very good. My local news stations were warning people about the fire risks though. I heard its a high risk... 

Now I'm hungry for turkey...


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

We'be been doing the deep fried turkey for the last four years, it has worked out great. The cooking time is a WHOLE lot less, it frees up the kitchen for all the other fun stuff, the turkey comes out perfect. Tender on the inside, with some crispy skin on the outside. We use peanut oil, and a propane fueled stove. At first we were a little apprehensive, you know, we thought it would be this giant french fry, soaked with oil, or greasy, but it wasn't, because of the extreme heat, and the lightness of the peanut oil, it kind of seers the exterior,and keeps all the juices in. You can do the herbs and spices under the skin to taste. The only downside is for those who insist that the stuffing HAS to be done inside the turkey, it ain't going to happen with the deep fried version, and probably not with the smoked version either. However, you end up making stuffing in separate pans anyway, if you have a large gathering like my family does (typically 20 -24 people for dinner), there is a turkey big enough to do the stuffing inside anyway.
Manga! Manga!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Now that I think about it, one year before I fried the turkey, I cook up a batch of Philippine egg rolls in the frier. I got the recipe from a Christmas site. It has Italian sausage, cut up carrots, and a bunch more stuff. Everyone loves them. And it only took a few minutes to cook in the turkey frier.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds yummy! You gotta love fried food.
We cook also cook up a bunch of tempura in the turkey fryer. 
Mmmmmm beer batter good.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We deepfried a turkey for the first time last year and it was for our Halloween party. We've grilled and smoked them in the past for Christmas and Thanksgiving and I have to admit, I like the smoked ones the best.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Ooh, now smoked sounds even better. Maybe i'll try that one this year. Though it is pretty far away.


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

My hubby deep-fried our first bird a few years ago and we loved it!!! It's nice too since on turkey day you need the oven for baking all the other goodies and it's freed up from turkey duty this way...not to mention no more early rising to make sure the bird is done in time ...LOL
but it's definetely an outside job to be done!!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

We so want to try this, but with our, er, intelligence challenged relatives running around, it's better to keep the cooking in the house. I like the idea though, and everyone raves about them. 

Any sites you'd recommend for advice on bird & oil/cooker prep?


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

you might want to try the foodnetwork.com I believe Paula Deen did a little something on deep fried turkey....hope it helps...


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

We fry a turkey several times a year. Peanut oil is the best, if your not allergic. We always use cajun seasoning. I still like to roast a bird periodically. Usually not on a holiday, though.

We have the regular out door fryer, but we also bought an indoor electric fryer. You can't use as big of a bird, but it still does the job. I used to bring it to work and fry a turkey for our Thanksgiving lunch, but I got tired of supplying the bird and oil and then having to do all of the work. It's just too expensive.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

DivasMagik said:


> you might want to try the foodnetwork.com I believe Paula Deen did a little something on deep fried turkey....hope it helps...


Well duh *smacks forhead* - love Paula Deen, didn't even think of the FoodNetwork website. Thanks!


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

Last Christmas we took the easy way and order a deepfried turky from gobblegobble.com

It was great and we will prolly do the same this year.


----------

